# How much do you fish? (annually)



## Indoman

35-40.  Waaay to low. I WILL be working on increasing this.


----------



## Capnredfish

Fall in right where you started and ended. This past year far less. Family, house remodel, job/college course. But soon back to normal. Having a pool built and need a reason to come home and jump in after poling all day.
Should go more. I only work 180 days a year give or take a few.


----------



## Pierson

What a great thread! I actually wondered this same question. Exactly how often do I fish in a year? How many fish do I catch? What fish do I catch the most of?
So last year on my birthday I started an excel spread sheet on my phone of every time I threw a line in the water and every fish I catch (minus catfish/trashfish). The far majority of these days are wade fishing by myself with the fly rod. Last year I fished 52 days, caught 78 fish, the most of which were snook. 
I would say this is an average amount of days for me but a less than average amount of fish (tried to go almost exclusively fly last year). But now I have a year of data to learn from and to try and beat this year!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Hunnert


----------



## Cliff

20 to 25 days in salt water and 25 to 35 in fresh water. I would say my maximum over the past years has been 80 days and the minimum 40 days


----------



## 321nole

simple answer? not enough lol..I go on streaks throughout the year when weather and water conditions cooperate so Id venture to guess I still manage somewhere between 40-50 days


----------



## Smackdaddy53

50-60 all saltwater


----------



## Padre

Funny because this year, I decided to keep a log. I have 6 days for January. So at that rate, I am on my way to 72 days.


----------



## SomaliPirate

I also shoot for 52 days a year and according to my log, I average around 47 days a year, not counting throwing the long rod at bass on my lunch break from work.


----------



## K3anderson

Are you working for my wife? Yes or no.


----------



## Surffshr

K3anderson said:


> Are you working for my wife? Yes or no.


No sir. 

Funny story about when my wife and I were first married. She wanted to plan out our year with a calendar hanging in the kitchen. I’m not a planner specifically due to waiting on a weekend’s forecast before committing to making any plan. She was disappointed in my lack of enthusiasm for making a yearlong plan. One evening I’d had a few, pulled that calendar off the wall, and wrote hunt/fish on every weekend for the entire year...I was never asked to make a plan again! (Now they get made for me )


----------



## SomaliPirate

When my wife and I first started dating, this was one of our text exchanges:
Me: What u doing?
Her: Fishing
Me: Fishing? cool who with?
Her: Nobody, just me
She was catching bream on the Savannah river on a Saturday by herself. Needless to say, I married her.


----------



## Net 30

My first wife never stepped foot on my offshore boat. I'd overnight in the offshore canyons for a couple days just to get away from her. Got divorced, cost a shit load $ and remarried 4 years later.

Revenge: New wife 11 years younger than the old one, gorgeous and sometimes meets me at our dock with a cocktail when I come in from an evening session, even after being 45 minutes late! She reminds me when I haven't been fishing for a while and says to me, "you need to go out in your boat and recharge". I'm one lucky SOB.

I average 130+ days a year between the skiff and surf fishing.

_ps: Do you know why divorces cost so much? Cause they're worth it!_


----------



## timogleason

Between 275 and 300. I don't count but fish at least for an hour or two most days so that is a good guess. I don't work much anymore and the skiff is right behind the house. Why not go fishing...


----------



## MRichardson

Pretty much every weekend. Hopefully both days.
Except during waterfowl season and a bit of spring turkey. 

It's a nice feeling knowing that if I never fished again I could die knowing that I fished a lot. Not enough, but more than most.
I don't know why that matters, or if it'd be top of mind as I was croaking, but here on the internets spouting off random BS, it seems good.


----------



## ifsteve

50+ saltwater
15+ freshwater


----------



## el9surf

Probably around 30 saltwater, and 30 freshwater.

Not enough in the salt due limited time from work and family commitments. Hoping to change that this year.


----------



## SomaliPirate

MRichardson said:


> Pretty much every weekend. Hopefully both days.
> Except during waterfowl season and a bit of spring turkey.
> 
> It's a nice feeling knowing that if I never fished again I could die knowing that I fished a lot. Not enough, but more than most.
> I don't know why that matters, or if it'd be top of mind as I was croaking, but here on the internets spouting off random BS, it seems good.


"When you're on your death bed you won't remember the time you organized the garage or how good your yard looked, but I bet you'll remember that 40 inch snook" -My dad


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I'd say between 75-80 days this past year.


----------



## perrymcfly

Last year I was out for 112 days, the year before smoked it at 236 (temporary retirement).


----------



## ifsteve

A fishing shop in MA had a great shirt. Simple and true.

"Fish now!. Sleep when your'e dead."


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

Not enough but probably in the range of 40 days.


----------



## Fritz

A hundred days a year, maybe more. If the weather is good I fish, never waste good weather, kind of a rule.


----------



## Rick hambric

Twice a month for the whole weekend. So 48days +-


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Good thing this is about fishing. 
Cause on top of my hunnert I usually spend 45-5o on the ducks. 
And most of the rest I generally get an hour or two out in the woods just knockin around looking for mushrooms or arrowheads or something. 

I can’t imagine being tied to a desk or office all day every day. 
I know there are guys that do it and make a good living and my hat is off to them......I’d go bonkers in a week or two.


----------



## CPurvis

Not sure how many days but I work a 48 on 96 off schedule so I try and fish at least two of the four days I am off. But then you throw in hunting season and the fact that I don't fish in February so I can take care of all the built up house projects and honey dos. So it's hard to tell but I do fish alot.


----------



## Rick hambric

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Good thing this is about fishing.
> Cause on top of my hunnert I usually spend 45-5o on the ducks.
> And most of the rest I generally get an hour or two out in the woods just knockin around looking for mushrooms or arrowheads or something.
> 
> I can’t imagine being tied to a desk or office all day every day.
> I know there are guys that do it and make a good living and my hat is off to them......I’d go bonkers in a week or two.


It drives me insane. I hear the sirens singing my name every day!!


----------



## Stevie

In 2017:

35+ TX Coast
25+ MX/ Bahamas. 

Slow start in 2018 - zero.


----------



## Surffshr

Pierson said:


> What a great thread! I actually wondered this same question. Exactly how often do I fish in a year? How many fish do I catch? What fish do I catch the most of?
> So last year on my birthday I started an excel spread sheet on my phone of every time I threw a line in the water and every fish I catch (minus catfish/trashfish). The far majority of these days are wade fishing by myself with the fly rod. Last year I fished 52 days, caught 78 fish, the most of which were snook.
> I would say this is an average amount of days for me but a less than average amount of fish (tried to go almost exclusively fly last year). But now I have a year of data to learn from and to try and beat this year!


I applaud your use of a spread sheet. I’ve used a red standard dairy each year since 1998 to try and log my fishing. Up until 2002 (and some years since), I didn’t do well in logging trips mostly due to being very forgetful...This year I wanted to do something different because I’ve noticed my old logs have begun to bleed together between pages. I also wanted to easily include pics. I’m using the app Noteworthy which so far so good. There are probably many more that would do the same but I’ll snap pics and maybe a screen shot of WX showing my locale and write notes on what I caught. Won’t be as nostalgic as the books, which I enjoy leafing through.


----------



## Capnredfish

Samoli Pirate and Net 30 get my vote. Best reply


----------



## marshrat

ifsteve said:


> A fishing shop in MA had a great shirt. Simple and true.
> 
> "Fish now!. Sleep when your'e dead."


Goose Hummock?


----------



## ifsteve

marshrat said:


> Goose Hummock?


Nah it was First Light Anglers


----------



## mro

I only fish on days that end with "y"..........


----------



## permitchaser

I still work 5 days a week. I take trips with my flats boat 2-3 times a year that's about 10-12 days on salt water. Then fresh water add another 10-12 fresh water. Then the 25 days bow hunting and 10 days turkey hunting. Throw in 3-4 coyote hunting. Then 10-12 quail hunting
I'd love to be on salt water every week but where I live that's not gonna happen


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

Surffshr said:


> I thought this might be an interesting thread to see how much other folks get out to do what we do. My goal every year is at least 52 loggable trips. By loggable I mean not casting from my dock or simply running the boat and enjoying beverages, I mean like “fishing”. I’m not a guide and have a young family, but I think once a week is reasonable (if not a bit short). My high in 2002 (pre-wife) was +250 logged trips. Last year I made 56 and I’m still married. Anyhow, I’d like to know if I need to step my game up here on MS or what.


Do you keep the boat on a lift at home? That would be a dream come true for me.


----------



## sjrobin

Eleven days this year. Four were overcast/fog/light rain that I normally will not launch in to sight cast(with clients) and one trip was a planned lures only. My log says 51 reds, 3 black drum, and 15 speckled trout on lures. So really just seven good sight casting days out of sixty here in Texas.


----------



## FlyBy

70-80, all saltwater except I fly fished for carp one day last year. Unfortunately I live three hours from saltwater. My boats live at the coast and I visit them as often as I can.


----------



## crboggs

K3anderson said:


> Are you working for my wife? Yes or no.


*lol*

Every time I get a text message after 7pm on a Friday or Saturday night, my wife knows who it is within a 99.9% certainty.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

RunningOnEmpty said:


> Do you keep the boat on a lift at home? That would be a dream come true for me.


I keep my boats in as lift/slip n try to go 2 days per week, this month not too much only 3 days. The lift makes it a pleasure to fish not having to deal with the launch and drama...


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

SomaliPirate said:


> When my wife and I first started dating, this was one of our text exchanges:
> Me: What u doing?
> Her: Fishing
> Me: Fishing? cool who with?
> Her: Nobody, just me
> She was catching bream on the Savannah river on a Saturday by herself. Needless to say, I married her.


I took my wife tarpon fishing at night on our first date. She stuck it out all night long without a single complaint and she caught her first tarpon. After that night she was all over my ass wanting to go fishing. Nothing has changed in 20 years. I'm a lucky man.


----------



## Surffshr

RunningOnEmpty said:


> Do you keep the boat on a lift at home? That would be a dream come true for me.


I do indeed. It is a great arrangement.


----------



## tjtfishon

100 or so here. I do have a full time job but my schedule is pretty flexible and I don't go to an office. I have a home/remote office but I'm visiting dealers mostly and it gives me the opportunity to fish early or late in the day, especially when there is more daylight. 

I saw one post about an app called Noteworthy to track/log fishing days. Anyone using anything else?


----------



## Ben

50 or so is my guess. With daylight savings coming up in a couple of weeks my goal is at least 2 days per week until the summer comes and I can't keep putting off yard work.....


----------



## lemaymiami

Not enough... not nearly enough - but I am in my 22nd year full time - so I'm trying...


----------



## Unplugged

I'm around 80.I live on the southern coast of NC.winters can be a little rough but,I manage to find some trout and reds.if I can offshore,I do.sea bas are thick in 25 mile range and the hoo are great this time year.Anyone caught sea bass 80' deep on fly?LONG sink tip! It's a blast.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Unplugged said:


> I'm around 80.I live on the southern coast of NC.winters can be a little rough but,I manage to find some trout and reds.if I can offshore,I do.sea bas are thick in 25 mile range and the hoo are great this time year.Anyone caught sea bass 80' deep on fly?LONG sink tip! It's a .


damn, and I thought I was getting old, god bless you man, keep it up..


----------



## Unplugged

I'm 51 years old. I fish around 80 days a year.


----------



## CurtisWright

Pre Grad school - 50 full days of fishing - 50 1-2hr cruise trips
Now - Maybe 15 full days of fishing and 60 1-2hr cruise trips


----------



## Sconnie

30/40 days a year. Bummed now that I am aware of how few it is.


----------



## ZaneD

Unfortunately only about 30 days per year for me, mostly because I live about 1.5hrs from the closest salt water and I don't have a lot of interest in freshwater. Looking to make a location change here pretty soon and hopefully I'll solve that problem!


----------



## SomaliPirate

ZaneD said:


> Unfortunately only about 30 days per year for me, mostly because I live about 1.5hrs from the closest salt water and I don't have a lot of interest in freshwater. Looking to make a location change here pretty soon and hopefully I'll solve that problem!


I'm with you there. I live 10 minutes from the ramp on a supposedly nice large lake, but fresh water is for making iced tea as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## eightwt

Probably average twice/week over the last 9 years.


----------



## kbanashek

logged just under 270 days(2hr+ sessions) last year. Work remote, no kids, no wife, no other interests/hobbies besides tying.


----------



## Ferrulewax

close to 100 days freshwater, maybe 15 days in the salt.  

I spend a lot more time reading about and preparing for saltwater fishing than I actually get to do.


----------



## ZaneD

Ferrulewax said:


> I spend a lot more time reading about and preparing for saltwater fishing than I actually get to do.


I know how that feels! lots of time spent dreaming.


----------



## flatzcrazy

Jan.-March 10-15
May-Nov. 100 +/-


----------



## bonehead

kbanashek said:


> logged just under 270 days(2hr+ sessions) last year. Work remote, no kids, no wife, no other interests/hobbies besides tying.


Rock on brotha, that's the life I want to live...


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff'

Once every other year for the last couple of years. Hoping to at least double that this year.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

40+ fly fishing in freshwater mainly for carp. Maybe 10 in salt if I am lucky.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

FlyBy said:


> 70-80, all saltwater except I fly fished for carp one day last year. Unfortunately I live three hours from saltwater. My boats live at the coast and I visit them as often as I can.


Lol I remember that almost like I was their(;


----------



## jay.bush1434

Living right on the water with the boat in a lift behind my house allows me a lot of opportunities to go fish at a moments notice. I'd guess about 90-100. I fish a lot during the week after work so I can get out a couple times a week pretty easily. I'm way behind this year though, the weather here in Texas has sucked for fishing. Brutal winter and now the wind won't stop blowing. Somehow I bet I'll get my 100 trips in though...


----------



## Guest

When in my 20’s fished almost every day of the yr except hunting season. Lived 200yds from work so boat stayed hook to truck, ramp 5 minutes from house. I miss those days, haven’t been on the water more than 5 times in last 7-8 yrs. That’s fixen to change though, turn 40 soon and gonna start my version of a mid life crisis. Goal is to fish at least 1 day a week and hunt everyday possible during season.


----------



## Tom Ilg

About once a week, all salt, mostly from the beach or the flats.


----------



## Surffshr

Well hell, I fell short this year with 48 logged trips. I was on track until selling my old Shallow Sport in early December, but that was really a good thing. I should have the boat situation resolved tomorrow(!) and the end of the week is looking solid to start 2019 off right. Same goal, 52 trips.


----------



## Guest

Surffshr said:


> Well hell, I fell short this year with 48 logged trips. I was on track until selling my old Shallow Sport in early December, but that was really a good thing. I should have the boat situation resolved tomorrow(!) and the end of the week is looking solid to start 2019 off right. Same goal, 52 trips.


That is a great goal to have right there!


----------



## hipshot

Surffshr said:
"Funny story about when my wife and I were first married. She wanted to plan out our year with a calendar hanging in the kitchen. I’m not a planner specifically due to waiting on a weekend’s forecast before committing to making any plan. She was disappointed in my lack of enthusiasm for making a yearlong plan. One evening I’d had a few, pulled that calendar off the wall, and wrote hunt/fish on every weekend for the entire year...I was never asked to make a plan again! (Now they get made for me )"

Reminds me of a good one I saw a while back:

Jim decided to tie the knot with his long time girlfriend. 
One evening, after the honeymoon, he was in the garage reorganizing his tackle and restringing reels.
His wife was standing there watching him. 
After a long period of silence she finally speaks. 
"Honey, I've been thinking, now that we are married I think it's time you quit fishing. 
Maybe you should sell all that stuff."

Jim gets this horrified look on his face.
She says, "Darling, what's wrong ?
”There for a minute you were sounding like my ex-wife.”

"Ex wife!" she screams, "I didn't know you were married before!"

”I wasn't!"


----------



## flyclimber

I think I got almost 90-100 days on the water this year. That being said they may have been short days on some but I try to get out any day the weather is good enough to go on. During the mullet run this year I was getting out at least 2-4 days a week! Jacksonville has been very good to me!


----------



## bonehead

Going to make it a point of logging my trips this year. 

Of course, I'll make it maybe through February and then completely forget...


----------



## hipshot

I just hope I can get a trip in before February........


----------



## Ice Cream Man

Retirement is a good thing .....ICM
2016 - 54 days (weekdays). 55 Reds / 70 Trout.
2017 - 86 days (weekdays). 101 Reds / 74 Trout.
2018 - 63 days ( weekdays). 50 Reds / 170 Trout. 
2018 we had a hurricane with wettest record rain fall total in years, over 100 inches.


----------



## olsaltydog

Used to fish daily, put in over 250+ days a year. Then some a-hole got my wife pregnant and the days started getting shorter. Got even shorter after she got preggo two more times so down to maybe 20-30 times a year solo and another dozen or so with fam or children tagging along.


----------



## crboggs

I would keep a log but it might be too depressing to see how bad my fish:effort ratio would be at the end of the year. *lol*


----------



## SC Bill

I don't log my fishings days, but easily 200+ days/year.


----------



## efi2712micro

Hardly 30-35 all saltwater sight fishing on fly. Live 60 minutes from closest but busiest water and challenged finding the right weather on week ends. Got to take two weeks every year for fishing either fresh or salt ...


----------



## efi2712micro

But starting a log right now .... 2019 zip .... already behind!


----------



## Mike Geer

My goal this year is 30 days on the Texas coast and 10 days for Tarpon and permit.
I do not count partial days in freshwater.

Mike


----------



## crboggs

efi2712micro said:


> 2019 zip .... already behind!


3 trips : 1 redfish as of 1/22

Gotta work on the ratio before it gets out of hand...


----------



## jsnipes

Just finished up my log from 2018, ended up w 47 days - 17 in TX and 30 other salt (LA, FL, Bahamas, Seychelles)

Plan is for ~55 in 2019, 20 on TX coast remainder various salty locales. Think I am on the upper limit of what I can get away with working quite a bit. Wish I could get to 100+...some day


----------



## lsunoe

I fished around 60 days last year. Most of which came before August. Only have made one trip so far this year.


----------



## Canebrake51

About 20 days with a guide last year(Bahamas, Belize, Everglades, Louisiana marsh) plus untold beach days and memorable kayak outings in fresh water with a 3 wt. So far not at all but 16 days in the Salt booked so far between now and August. Gives me a lot to look forward to. I don’t know for sure how many I caught but was a year of firsts on the fly: Tarpon, permit, snook, mutton snapper, lemon shark, bass, and bowfin. Thankful for the opportunity.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Since the birth of my twins in Ocotber, I have been on the water twice. Can someone send me a pic of water so I can remember what it looks like?


----------



## hipshot

For a brother in blue, I’ll do better than that. I’ll send you a little vial of water. You want fresh or salt?


----------



## Ice Cream Man

SomaliPirate for you, consider it a baby gift..... ICM


----------



## Mike Geer

I met Del Brown in Big Pine Key in 2002 and he told me that he fished for permit over 100 days a year for many years. We all aspire to this. No wonder the dude caught over 500 permit. I have only caught about 10.

Mike


----------



## Cej2525

I logged 78 trips 41 of which were saltwater. I still love some Crappie fishing!


----------



## Mckee

at least 50-60 days. More if not in the northeast. More if the wife gets a day off............no she does not fish! lol


----------

